# Applescript : ouvrir un document Pages sans qu'il soit visible...



## altaïr78 (11 Mai 2008)

Salut !

Je cherche à piloter l'application Pages 3.0.2 (le traitement de texte de iWork'08) via applescript.

Mon problème : je voudrais écrire un script capable d'ouvrir dans Pages un document nommé "Modèle", le modifier puis le sauvegarder sans que le processus soit visible.

Voilà à quoi ressemble mon script pour le moment :

set lemodele to "Macintosh HD:Users:Mathieuesktoprojet Inventory:Modèle.pages:"

tell application "Pages"

	launch
	open file lemodele
	set visible of window "Modèle" to false

	set ladate to date string of (current date)
	tell document "Modèle"
		set odd footer of section 1 to "Edité le " & ladate & "	" & "Page 1/1"
		save
	end tell

	quit

end tell

Mais avec ce script le document est visible à l'écran pendant un instant avant d'être masqué par la commande : set visible of window "Modèle" to false

Une idée ???

Merci d'avance


----------

